# Photo Booth Idea



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

I found a software that I can add to my laptop and it will allow me to use it as a photo booth (Simply click Begin and it takes 4 pictures as a photo booth would). It gives me the option of printing the photos when done or emailing them. I am thinking about creating a "booth" (probably out of cardboard) with a Halloween fabric as the background, then let the guests take pics in the photo booth. I won't be printing them out but will email them to all the guests after the party.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Haunting in AZ (Sep 20, 2009)

That is a pretty cool idea! What is the name of the software, I will have to go check it out.


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes...the name of the software please....I usually take pictures of guest standing by my butler..but this yr. I'm thinking of making a backdrop with a picture frame and posing them in the frame.....someone else had done that on here and they were the best pictures!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I think that's an awesome idea! Yes, what is the name of the software? Thank you for posting this idea!


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

O Yay! I'm glad you guys agree. The software is so easy for the guests to operate. The just have to press the SpaceBar and SMILE!

It's called SparkBooth. Here is the link!
http://sparkbooth.com/download/


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd love to hear some reviews if any of you get this software & test it out!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I would closely check out that software before downloading it. Just saying.... My daughter is in IT and many of these freebies come with bad viruses.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That reminded me of a haunted house I went to where if you wanted to lay in a real coffin they took several pictures and printed then out for $3. FearFactory Haunted House does the same thing but of your reaction to a scare.  I think that sort of thing can have a great place at a party or haunt. I like that you can print it or e-mail it.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

That'd be pretty sweet!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

printersdevil said:


> I would closely check out that software before downloading it. Just saying.... My daughter is in IT and many of these freebies come with bad viruses.


Just took a quick look and it's listed on c|net's dowload.com site - they usually make some efforts to check things before linking to them. And it's a free trial for 10 days and then has a $60 price tag, so there's a business model there. It's a cool idea.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I think this is a great idea, I am thinking of making a photo monster out of wood and painting it up for a photo op for Halloween night.


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

*free trail question*

HI
does the free trail have any limitations or a water mark over the image??
i aint payimg $60 to use for one night & i would hate to make a booth and back drops and not have the software work..

nice idea & find though,,
thnaks
lance


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! I hope I can make this happen for my party this year. People LOVE photo booths!


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

lancekik said:


> HI
> does the free trail have any limitations or a water mark over the image??
> i aint payimg $60 to use for one night & i would hate to make a booth and back drops and not have the software work..
> 
> ...


*Never mind.. found it in there FAQ's.. *'The trial version of Spark Booth has everything in the purchased version. The only difference is the trial version saves photos with a *watermark*. When you purchase Spark Booth, photos will be saved without the watermark."

thnaks again.. looks like plain old camera for me


----------



## ladybane (Aug 29, 2011)

This is an awesome idea! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I could have written this exact post. I just found spark booth the other day too, and was wondering how to set it up for our party. I was thinking about building a really rough frame out of 1x2s or pvc I can rummage from my father in law and draping it with black sheets and creepy cloth. 

Does anyone know what the watermark looks like. I mean, if it's a little thing in the corner that's fine, but over the faces would be lame. 
Hmm, just found these: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-LEiyUtCTT...AAAb8/gZg7PVI4pnw/s1600/2011_06_11_211000.jpg
I don't know if I like that... 

One of my problems is that my main system runs Linux. No developers like Linux.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

neat, you can use photoshop and do over their name with the name of your haunt with a text box inserted, alot of work if they take alot of pics, something to do when it snows.....haha...just a thought


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Has anyone downloaded this software & tried it out yet? I would love to know what you think about it if you have. I'm still on the fence as to whether or not I want to get it.


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

I download the trial an absolutely love it. In fact, I am in the process of building a booth using a great tutorial. The program has lots of options allowing you to customize how the pictures are taken. You can also add a logo or text (ie. So-&-So's Badass Party 2011). I can't wait to see how everyone reacts to it!

Link to How to Build Photo Booth
http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Portable-Wedding-Photo-Booth/


----------



## jasruby (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the idea! I downloaded the sparkbooth software and it works great. It was easy to setup and easy use. I can only imagine the pictures that we're gonna get from this!!!!!


----------

